# 2012 C59 Italia seatpost collar (clamp) size



## billium v2.0 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all;

Can anyone here confirm the seatpost collar on a 2012 C59 Italia is 34.9mm (Colnago part CL-35).

No luck from my dealer.

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

34.9mm 

Colnago Seatpost Clamp - White: Total Cycling

Colnago CL 35 Seat Post Clamp C59/EPS/ACE White 34.9mm


----------



## billium v2.0 (Oct 22, 2012)

enr1co said:


> 34.9mm
> 
> Colnago Seatpost Clamp - White: Total Cycling
> 
> Colnago CL 35 Seat Post Clamp C59/EPS/ACE White 34.9mm


enrico;

You are correct sir, thank you. I was planning on ordering the collar from Total Cycling but they couldn't confirm it was a direct replacement. 

Shortly before your post I heard back from Kris Menon with Colango America confirming the CL-35 (34.9mm) is the direct replacement.


----------



## RuiPP (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry to insist: any help, please? I have to make a decision in a short time. 
Thanks.


----------

